# New Highroad Team bike



## campybk (Oct 20, 2002)

I’m surprised that no one has posted anything about the new TCR SL to be used by Team Highroad. Enjoy.

You can read a little about it here http://www.wrenchman.blogspot..com/
You will need to scroll down a bit.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

looks like giant's tcr advanced team frame - sold by its self


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks awfully bland compared to my magenta. The new team kit is downright BORING. Why T-Mobile, WHY?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like Gant is jumping on the arched top tube bandwagon.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Fivethumbs said:


> Looks like Gant is jumping on the arched top tube bandwagon.


And arched seat stays too!


----------



## Nrs_Comp1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it me or it looks almost just like trek Madone....


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

This must also mean that the TCR Advanced available to consumers will also be upgraded for 2009...right??


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

this means im not buying this years tcr - as they have a new model coming out


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

This Orbeatrekgiantspecializedderosaholycrapmakeitstop is a pretty decent looking bike.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Italianrider76 said:


> This must also mean that the TCR Advanced available to consumers will also be upgraded for 2009...right??


yeah, from what i've heard its the 2009 tcr advanced. I've heard its sub 1000 gram frame (including seatmast) Its supposed to have a good STW ratio too.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

It looks like Giant is taking styling cues from the OCR carbon. Not a bad thing, that is a nice bike.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

In all fairness it's the new madone that looks like the giant - not the other way around. Having said that, all these carbon bikes by the big brands are starting to look alike and guess what, all claim to be lighter and stiffer while more compliant, too. 

I'm starting to wish I never sold my steal IF and used it just to be different. 

The arch seat looks like a specialized, too.

Is it just me or did Boonen look more bad a$$ when he was on his time bike versus his specialized?


----------



## jeanmitch (Jan 30, 2008)

i dont change my t-mobile blak magenta for that bike, i still waiting for something better...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I feel the same way as Jupiterrn...Why T-Mobile, WHY?


----------



## mig9 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think this bike look classy as some might call it like the jersey itself, though I do agree that the choice of colors is kind of boring. But for other parts, it's style is still way different from Madone in my opinion, the down tube is pretty square and the seat stay has corners and not round like most other bikes with arched seat stays. If you want to check out more detail pics, you might want to go to bikemen.net. Though it in Chinese it sure has some good pictures. And Bikeman.org has a pic of Michael Rogers riding in this bike, too.


----------

